# noch 'n Schwimmteich



## tristan (25. Sep. 2007)

hallo Leute,

ein wirklich tolles forum mit super Anregungen...ich bin ein weiterer neuer...Rüdiger.
Nach ca. einem Jahr mehr oder weniger fundierter Planung hat mich ein guter Bekannter (Baggerunternehmer) überfallen und einfach mal angefangen mir einen Truppenübungsplatz in den Garten zu zaubern. Jeder der das mal mitgemacht hat, weiß von was ich rede, wenn sich im gewohnten Grün, plötzlich ein großes (bei mir rotes) Loch auftut. OK, er hat das schon öfter mal gemacht und ist echt fit, sodaß er den ganzen Aushub an 2 Tagen erledigt hatte. Aber ein Schock war's schon, als ich am abend heimkam. Immerhin hat er mehrere große Bäume und Büsche beseitigt und ca 300 m³ Erde "umgeschichtet".

In der Hoffung mich nicht allzu sehr zu blamieren, möchte ich, bevor es zu spät und alles angelegt ist, hier mal mein Projekt vorstellen, damit ich vielleicht ein größeres Fiasko noch aufhalten kann...
Angelegt haben wir mittlerweile den eigentlichen Schwimmteich mit 8m X 14m mit einer Tiefe von 2,20m ansteigend auf 1,80m. Inhalt circa 150 m³. Eine lange Seite hat eine Pflanzzone. Daneben wurde ein Regenerationsbecken mit 10m Länge und 1m - 3m Breite. Weil es das Gelände quasi fordert, legen wir gerade einen Wasserfall als Zulauf für den "Klärteich" an. Gespeist wird dieser mit dem Schmutzwasser aus dem Schwimmteich. Ich würde mir dazu eine Aquamax 16000 in den Teich setzten. Die hat einen Einlaß für eine Bodenabsaugung und einen für einen Skimmer. Gepumpt wird dann, über einen Vorfilter für Grobschmutz, zum Wasserfall. Über mehrere Sandsteine will ich das Wasser beruhigen, damit es dann in den Klärbereich einfließen kann. Das ist im Großen und Ganzen, das was ich bis jetzt geplant/geleistet habe. 
Was ich hier im Forum kaum gefunden habe, aber von vielen Teichbesitzern gehört habe ist, daß der Wasserverlust im Sommer ziemlich teuer werden kann.
Als Ausgleich dazu haben wir noch 2 Zisternen eingebuddelt. Eine oben am Haus mit 9000 l, die vom Dach gespeist wird, mit Überlauf zu einer kleineren, unten auf der Wiese, mit 6000 l, die auch im Notfall der angrenzende Bach füllen könnte.

Ich habe nicht den Anspruch glasklares Wasser zu bekommen. Bei der Teichgröße denke ich auch, daß wohl 2-3 mittelgroße Fische verkraftet werden und diese einfach reingehören, aber in eine grüne Algensuppe würden ich und auch meine Kids nicht hüpfen...
Jetzt meine Fragen: ist der Regenerationsteich groß genug? Wie tief sollte er sein (reine Wassertiefe), mit welchen Pflanzen?? Ganz wichtig ist sicher auch die Durchflußgeschwindigkeit. Ich fürchte, daß die viel zu hoch sein könnte. Auf den geplanten Wasserfall möchte ich aber nicht verzichten, weil ich mir das schon toll vorstelle. 

Ich hoffe sehr, daß sich das Ganze nicht allzu konfus anhört und irgendwo noch ein Konzept erkennbar ist.

So und nun würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen, eure Meinungen zu lesen...

Viele Dank und liebe Grüße aus der Pfalz...
Rüdiger
Mehr Bilder findet ihr hier:


----------



## tristan (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hi zusammen,
so, es hat sich noch einiges getan. Bitte seht euch doch mal die neuen Bilder an: 
Der Bachlauf mit Wasserfall ist in Betrieb und der geplante Wasserspiegel ist fast erreicht. Es fehlen noch ca 15 cm. Meinen Plan habe ich umgeworfen und werde zur Bodenabsaugung jetzt wohl einen Hydroclear-Skimmer von Glenk einbauen. Den Bachlauf speise ich im Moment mit einer Tauchpumpe. Jetzt warte ich sehnsüchtig auf meinen Baggermann, der noch Gräben für die restlichen Rohre ziehen muß. Und dann muß er natürlich alles wieder zuschieben und die Landschaft noch etwas "modellieren".
Ich weiß, daß das Ganze nicht richtig durchgeplant ist. Bin da etwas überrumpelt worden. Das Problem ist auch, daß ich grad 117 (mindestens) andere Baustellen am Haus habe ;-))

Nochmal die Bitte um Kritik und Anregungen....hab' nämlich noch keine erhalten.

Gruß,
Rüdiger


----------



## pünktchen (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger

Auch wir haben letztes Jahr einen Schwimmteich angelegt, allerdings um einiges kleiner (ca. 3x6m Schwimmbereich mit einer Tiefe von 1.60 plus rundum eta 1-2 m Regenerationsbereich mit einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von ca. 60 cm). Dazu noch ein Regenerationsbecken (ca. 3x3m, Tiefe 20-80 cm), der mit dem Schwimmteich durch einen kurzen Wasserlauf verbunden ist. (Bild folgt später). Meiner Meinung nach kann der Durchfluss gar nicht zu stark sein, so kommt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser. 
Euer Regenerationsbereich scheint mir gross genug zu sein, in Anbetracht der beträchtlichen Wassertiefe des Schwimmteiches. 
Wegen der Pflanzen: Es gibt ziemlich viele gute Bücher darüber, mit den       Rpositionspflanzen solltest du nicht geizen. Wir haben recht viele Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt, sowie __ Rohrkolben und Verwandte.
Bis jetzt haben wir eine prima Wasserqualität, dabei verwenden wir einzig eine Umwälzpumpe, die das Wasser vom Schwimmteich in den oberen Regenerationsteich befördert. Sonst verwenden wir keinerlei Technik.
Und dabei haben wir Fische: 3 Blauorfen, 5 Goldorfen und 4 Rotfedern, die uns auch noch mit Nachwuchs (ca. 150) "beschenkt" haben. Naja...

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Glück und gutes Gelingen
pünktchen


----------



## fleur (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*


Hallo Rüdiger,

ja, weiß auch nicht, warum keiner reagiert hat ???

von meiner Seite: herzlich Willkommen bei den Teich :crazy: , die eigentlich garnicht verstockt sind.

Deine Frage zum teuren Wasserverlust im Sommer:
Der Wasserspiegel meiner "Ex-Pool-In-Schwimmteich-Transformierten-Chaos-Anlage", die klimatisch etwa auf der Höhe von Rom liegt, verliert in extrem heißen Sommern schon mal bis zu 20 cm. Es wird auch das Regenwasser von ca. 40 m² Dach, selbstverständlich *NACH FILTERUNG*, eingeleitet. Wobei nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so sehr die Hitze zu Wasserverlust führt, sondern vielmehr der trockene Wind, was man ja auch vom Wäschetrocknen kennt.

Zu deiner Anlage:
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, hast du 112m² Schwimmbereich und ca. 20m² (10m x 1 bis 3 m) Regenerationsfläche/Klärteich, also weniger als ein Fünftel. *Das erscheint mir viel zu wenig !!! *Spricht man doch bei einem Drittel von der ABSOLUTEN UNTER- bzw. SCHMERZGRENZE, besser mindestens fifty/fifty und je mehr Regenerations-/Klärbereich, desto besser, hängt natürlich auch von zusätzlicher Technik ab.
Mach dich doch mal schlau, z.B. bei Thias und seinem sehr gut beschriebenen Schwimmteichprojekt oder auch bei StefanS, dagegen bin ich nur ein kleiner Abenteurer.

Nebenbei: deine Anlage wird mal richtig gut und die Steinstufentreppe mit den Pflastersteinen   

Viel Spaß weiterhin im Forum und stöber, stöber, stöber, bevor die Alge in den Brunnen gefallen ist

beste Grüße Carin (i.A. von fleur, der Algenschreck)


----------



## Dodi (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger!

Sorry, dass Dich noch keiner der Mod's offiziell begrüßt hat. 

Aber nu: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum - schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast. 

Das ist ja ein riesiges Projekt! Respekt! 

Ich denke mal, der Pflanzenbereich sollte etwa max. 30 cm Tiefe besitzen. In dieser Tiefe wachsen viele Sumpfpflanzen.
Nimm die sog. Starkzehrer-Pflanzen (z. B. __ Iris, __ Kalmus) für den Regenerationsbereich und schau doch mal in unsere umfangreiche Datenbank, da wirst Du einiges finden - auch bezügl. der Wassertiefe, die die jeweilige Pflanze benötigt.

Unser Schwimmteich-Experte Günter wird sich sicherlich noch melden - er ist jetzt aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Bau und natürlich auch hier bei uns im Forum!


----------



## günter-w (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger willkommen bei den Schwimmteichbauern muss mir erst noch alles ganau durchlesen bevor ich dir im Detail antworte. Bin erst vom Urlaub zurückgekommen da hat sich doch einiges angesammelt. Werde in jedem Fall noch mein Senf dazugeben.


----------



## günter-w (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger,
hab doch noch eine Nachtschicht eingelegt
So wie ich das alles gelesen habe, ist ja fast alles fertig und gibt eigentlich nicht viel Spielraum für eventuelle Korrekturen. Zuerst brauch ich noch ein paar Angaben zu deinem Teich um mal die Flächen zu einander abzugleichen ab du genug Pflanzfläche mit den entsprechenden Tiefen hast. Gesamt  Fläche gehe ich mal davon aus die 112m², Pflanzfläche längs  ? Tiefe ? man spricht hier vom Regenerationsbereich. Schwimmfläche ohne Pflanzen ? Der Klärbereich, gehe mal von einer sauberen Trennung beider Becken aus, 15m²  Tiefe ?  Wenn ich alle Angaben habe werde ich das mal durchrechnen und die Startpflanzenmenge vorschlagen. SO nun zu den Anderen Punkten. Entscheidend für die Pumpenleistung die du benötigst ist die Höhe in die du das Wasser Pumpen musst, diese Höhe fehlt auch noch. Du solltest bedenken das im Schwimmteich keine 220 Voltpumpe ins Wasser gestellt werden soll. es musst du aber ganz allein für dich entscheiden wie du das Risiko trägst. Zum Beispiel. Pumpe beim Badebetrieb ausschalten oder Außerhalb eine aufstellen dazu sind nicht alle Pumpen geeignet. In jedem Fall auf den Stromverbrauch achten. Um die laufenden Kosten so gering wie möglich zu halten. Sandstein im Wasser solltest nur den harten verwenden, der in der Pfalz ist zu weich und die Gefahr der Auswaschung von Mineralen die die Algenbildung begünstigen. Am besten eignet sich Granit. Wenn du den Bachlauf oder Wasserfall richtig gestaltest  und er nicht leer läuft kann man ihn zu einem Teil als Pflanzfläche mit anrechnen. Bei dem Wasserfall solltest du auch auf die Fallhöhe achten damit du eventuell mit dem Nachbar keinen Ärger wegen der Lautstärke bekommst. Sollte das linke Bild  dein Bachlauf sein? wenn ja wird das so nichts der wird dann im Hochsommer den Teich mehr belasten als nützen.
Der Link für weitere Bilder von dir funktioniert bei mir nicht. Zum Wasserverlust gibt es so eine Faustregel Bei Sonne wenig Wind ca. 1cm Wasserverlust am Tag bei Sonne und Wind ca. 1,5cm das heißt je nach Fläche kommt da schon was zusammen. Daher ist es sinnvoll das System so zu bauen das man mit schwankendem Wasserstand arbeitet 15 bis 20cm sind jedoch ausreichend. Somit hat man immer noch eine Chance auf einen Regenguss. Wenn du willst kannst auch gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen bist ja nicht zu weit weg dann kannst dir die Details direkt anschauen. So nun viel spaß bei den Hausaufgaben danach geht es weiter.


----------



## tristan (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die netten Antworten...besonders dir Günter...und dann noch zu der Uhrzeit. Die Nachtschicht war jetzt aber echt nicht nötig...
Ja, ich weiß, da ist wirklich nicht mehr allzuviel zu verändern...und da hast Du ja scheinbar noch nicht mal die Bilder gesehen...da bin ich mal gespannt was du dann erst sagst.

Im großen Teich habe ich einen Pflanzbereich von ca 11m X 1m und 30cm-50cm  tief. Dann ist da noch auf einer Länge von ca 20 m eine 50cm breite Terrasse mit Kies, der mit Sandsteinen vom abrutschen gesichert ist. ca 10cm - 20cm tief. Durch die Sandsteine ist da allerdings nicht viel Platz zum bepflanzen. Appropos Sandsteine: Das war einfach zu verlockend die "für umme" aus dem Wald zu holen. Außerdem steh' ich total auf Buntsandsteine!! Ich setzte einfach mal ganz blauäugig darauf, daß sie bald ausgewaschen sind. Mit Granit wäre das Ganze ungleich schwieriger und teurer zu realisieren gewesen.

Ähh ja, das linke Bild wird bzw. ist schon Wasserfall/Bachlauf. Wieso wird der im Sommer zur Belastung?? Das Plätschern ist absolut kein Problem. Bin echt mal gespannt was Du sagst, wenn Du die Bilder siehst. Außer den Pflanzen ist der Bachlauf schon ziemlich fertig. Zu blöd, daß MAGIX im Moment scheinbar ein Problem hat. Ich komme auch nur in meinen "adminbereich".

Der Regenerationsteich ist abgetrennt nur am Ende ist ein 1m breiter Auslauf mit dem (hoffentlich) gereinigten Wasser. Gefüllt ist er mit 30cm - 40cm Sand und Kies. Wassertiefe jetzt noch ca 30cm.

Vom Wasserspiegel des Teichs bis zur Quelle des Wasserfalls beträgt der Höhenunterschied ca 2m. Plus 2,2m Wassertiefe, sollte eine Höhe von 5m wohl kalkuliert werden.

Mit 230V imTeich ist mir ja auch nicht richtig wohl. Einen FI würde ich auf alle Fälle vorschalten, aber ich leugne nicht, daß ein Restrisiko besteht. Hast Du einen anderen Vorschlag?

Ich arbeite in LU und da könnte ich vielleicht mal einen Schlenker durch die Südpfalz machen und mal vorbeischauen.

danke euch allen für die Mühe...
Rüdiger


----------



## tristan (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

hi nochmal,

so, jetzt scheint die Seite wieder OK zu sein.

Gruß,
Rüdiger


----------



## günter-w (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger,
leider komm ich nicht auf deine Bilder sehe nur das Bild Onlinealbum kann aber nichts anklicken oder hab ich da einen Bedienerfehler. Bei deinem Wasserfall wird nur die reine Höhe ab Wasserstand gerechnet die Wassertiefe spielt dabei keine Rolle aber 2m ist schon eine ganze Menge. so viel ich weis ist die Pumpenkennlinie linear das würde beuten das bei deiner Aquamax 16000 nur noch ca.8m³ oben ankommen. dabei ist wichtig das der Leitungsdurchmesser nicht zu klein gewählt wird sonst gibt es nochmals Verlust hier soltest dir nochmal die Pumpenkennlinie anschauen. Einige Pumpen kannst du Trocken aufstellen  bei der Aquamax geht es so viel ich weis auch. Warum der Bachlauf mehr schadet? da das Wasser durchlaufen kann wird er vermutlich keine Vegetation bekommen bzw. nur minimal . Das Wasser das über die heißen Steine läuft heizt sich stark auf und der Sauerstoff nimmt ab. wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet vertrocknen die Wasserpflanzen. Die Wassertiefen zum Pflanzen sind soweit Ok. Beachte, ca. 90% der Wasserpflanzen benötigen nur 0 bis -20cm Wasserstand. Normal ist ein Estbesatz bei schwimmteichen von 5 bis 8 Pflanzen pro Quadratmeter Pflanzfäche Ich befürchte das die ca 35m² zu wenig sind ideal währe minimum 60m² wirst vieleicht mit einem mechanischen Filter noch nachhelfen müssen vorallem wenn noch Fische reinkommen. Da ja bereits Teichmäßig alles fertig ist macht es jetzt kein sinn hier groß alternativen zu suchen. auser Schwimminseln fällt mir zum Pflanzflächenausgleich im Moment nichts ein. Wenn du noch Pflanzeninfo brauchst lass es mich wissen.  Zuerst will ich mir aber deine Bilder noch anschauen um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen was genau noch machbar ist . wenn dein Album funktioniert


----------



## tristan (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,
danke für deine Anregungen!!
Das leuchtet ein, daß der Bachlauf im Sommer belastet. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, daß die __ Eibe die daneben steht und ein Schopp vom Nachbar ab Mittag Schatten spendet. 
So ein Mist mit den Bildern. Von Zuhaus hier kann ich aber nix machen, weil bei uns imDorf nur isdn Verbindung zur Verfügung steht!! Das dauert mit zu lange...
Was für einen Skimmer würdest Du empfehlen?
Ich melde mich wieder, wenn die dämliche web Seite wieder geht.

Grüße,
Rüdiger


----------



## tristan (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

also ich kann den Fehler nicht mehr reproduzieren. Die Seite ist ok.
Evtl. hast du die höchste Sicherheitsstufe aktiviert und/oder popup's unterdrückt. Welchen browser benutzt du denn?

grüße,
rüdiger


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger,

falls Du hier Bilder hochladen möchtest - es geht auch mit ISDN.
Nur dauert es eben bzw. man sollte halt die Bilder vorher entsprechend verkleinern.
Bei guten Bildern reichen auch 640x480. Dadurch bekommst Du die Datenmenge für den Upload kleiner. 
Ich weiß noch, wie nervig ISDN war..... zum Glück haben wir seit ca. 2 Jahren DSL.

@Günter
Kann es sein, dass Du keinen Flash-Player auf dem Rechner hast? 
Bei mir geht die HP von Rüdiger ohne Probleme.


----------



## günter-w (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Rüdiger,
Bilder habe ich mir angeschaut Annett hat das schon richtig erkannt, hatte keinen Flash-Player auf dem Rechner. Das mit dem Skimmer ist jetzt so eine Sache der sollte eigentlich schon installiert sein. Wenn deine Pumpe eine zusätzliche Ansaugung hat und du eine Standfläche hast kann du den Oaseskimmer  AQUASKIM 40 verwenden. Der kann ohne Probleme nachträglich noch eingebaut werden. Der bringt eine ganz gute Leistung. Mir bleibt im Moment nur zu sagen viel Spass beim weiter bauen und hoffentlich auch im nächsten Jahr klares Wasser.


----------



## tristan (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

...vielen Dank für die Tips...
Die Umwälzung steht soweit (wenn auch provisorisch) und mit dem weiteren Vorgehen lasse ich mir über Winter zeit. Den Wasserstand kann ich auch um ca 50 cm nochmal absenken um einen Skimmer nachzurüsten. 
Ich denke ich melde mich dann mit Neuigkeiten und Fragen wieder...
Bis bald...
rüdiger


----------



## Böhni (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Tristan,

ich habe die ersten Jahre bei meinem Schwimmteich auf Regenwasser gesetzt und habe einen 5000 ltr. Tank als Puffer eingesetzt. Aber auf die Dauer war das viel zu wenig. im Hochsommer (Hauptbadezeit) waren die Niederschläge einfach zu gering (bin aus dem Raum Bad Dürkheim) . Es gab Jahre da habe ich bis zu 60000 ltr aus der Wasserleitung entnommen
Ich habe vor 4 Jahren einen Brunnen gegraben und seitdem habe ich in der Hinsicht Ruhe.


----------



## Böhni (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Noch eine Frage an Günther,

ich habe meine Teichelektrik mit einem zusätzlichen FI abesichert. Ich betreibe in der Anlage 3 Pumpen mit 230Volt und schalte beim Baden nicht ab.
Bin ich da zu Blauäugig?


----------



## tristan (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

HI Böhni,
60m³ ??? im Jahr??? Mann, das ist echt massig! Da bin ich echt gespannt auf den nächsten Sommer. Wenn mal wieder so einer wie '03 kommt, dann wirds teuer. Da werde ich mit meinen 15 m³ Regenwasser auch nicht sehr weit kommen. Notfalls kann ich den Bach anzapfen und in die Zisterne laufen lassen, aber der ist immer etwas mit Nitrat belastet.


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Böhni,

hast Du extrem viele Flachwasserzonen, oder warum verdunstet Dir soviel Wasser? 
Ich würde schon bei einfacher Neubefüllung je Jahr ins Grübbeln kommen, ob da nicht irgendwo ein Leck/Docht ist, der mir den Teich leerzieht................. 

Wir müssen auch fast jedes Jahr im Sommer auffüllen, was aber eher daran liegt, dass der Skimmer sonst irgendwann nicht mehr mitmacht. Aber das würde sicher nicht soooviel Wasser werden.
Dieses Jahr haben wir beispielsweise nur im April mal rangemusst. Danach kam immer wieder rechtzeitig und ausreichend Regen.

Wir leben hier im Mitteldeutschen Trockengebiet (Regenschatten vom Harz) - haben also meist zu wenig Wasser von oben.


----------



## günter-w (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Böhni,
 die 60m³ kommen mir etwas viel vor das käme ja einem kompletten Wasserwechsel gleich. Nach meinen Erfahrungen verliert ein Teich ca 1cm Wasser am Tag bei Sonneneinstrahlung, max. 1,5cm bei Sonne und Wind oder trockener Luft. bei mir sind das ca 1,2m³ am Tag im Hochsommer. Wird es mehr, stimmt meist was nicht. Was gerne passiert, das es am Bachlauf überläuft wenn sich Pflanzen umlegen und das Wasser anstauen. Diese Anfragen habe ich häufig und zu 80% ist das meist die Ursache, oder es wachsen Pflanzen in oder aus dem Teich. Die Schwachstelle im Bachlauf ist meist sehr schwer zu lokalisieren. Eine verdeckte Falte kann da schon die Ursache sein. Ich kann bei den Wasserstand bis ca 25cm fallen lassen ohne das eine Funktion beeinträchtigt ist. Bisher ist meine höchste Nachfüllmenge15m³ im Jahr das war in dem Supersommer 2003. Die 25cm sind bei mir das Maß vom Blendbrett damit die Folie keine direkten UV Strahlen abbekommt. Der FI ist soweit schon in Ordnung und wo kein Kläger kein Richter. Die Pumpen sind heute ja auch sicherer als früher wie das Gesetz gemacht wurde. In jedem Fall bleibt ein Restrisiko und wenn was passiert muss jeder für sich die Verantwortung übernehmen. Ein Elektrobetrieb wird das mit Sicherheit nicht machen da der seine Vorschriften beachten muss.


----------



## günter-w (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Hallo Böhni, war beim abschicken zu schnell hab doch glatt was vergessen.
Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag vor allem Gesundheit damit du deinen Schwimmteich recht lange geniesen kannst.


----------



## Böhni (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: noch 'n Schwimmteich*

Vielen Dank für deine Glückwünsche!
Zu Euren Fragen . 
Ja ich habe sehr große Flachwasserzonen , mehr als 2/3 der Gesamtfläche. Integriert ist auch ein Bachlauf mit 15m² incl. Wasserfall. Die Randbefestigung und der Boden des Baches bestehen aus schwarzem Schiefer der sich im Sommer extrem aufheizt.
Wenn ich den Bach ausschalte und der Wasserstand  unter ein gewisses Niveau sinkt (Flachwasserzonen sind dann nur noch feucht) ist der Wasserverlust wesentlich geringer. Die Anlage sieht dann allerdings nicht mehr so schön aus


----------

